# HEPL!! forgot windows logon password. HELP!!!!!!!



## maplef49 (May 21, 2004)

HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!!!
I have forgotten my windows logon pasword. I am afraid to cut my computer off for fear I won't be able to get back into it. Please help me retrieve my password or by pass it, either one. I need a baby steps tutorial since I am not too computer savvy as you can see. Please help. I'll stay online untill I get a response.

Thank you

Maple


----------



## Sid9678 (Nov 25, 2003)

What operating system are you running? If windows 98 you can just hit cancel and it will load you into windows but if it's windows 2000 or xp you can change your password if you're already logged in.


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

http://www.ncf.carleton.ca/ip/sigs/...nfo/winpassword

FORGOT WINDOWS PASSWORD

If you assigned a password to access Windows and then you suffer a 
memory lapse, not to worry. Bypass Windows with F8 during startup 
and choose the Command Prompt Only option. At the prompt, go to 
the Windows directory with "cd\windows" (without the quotes). 
Delete .pwl files with "del *.pwl" (again, without the quotes) and 
no password will be required on the next boot. A new password can 
be set if you wish by starting with your "Start" button:

Start | Settings | Control Panel | Passwords => Change Windows Password

If you are talking about a bios password see:
Bios password cracker
http://natan.zejn.si/rempass.html#newest


----------



## maplef49 (May 21, 2004)

I am so thankful for this bit of info. I was afraid there was nothing I could do but a total recovery to get back into my computer. You are a gem. Thanks again!!

Maple


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What operating system are you running? If XP, do you know the Admin password?


----------



## fredman (Jul 13, 2002)

this could also be a kid whose parents have grounded them off the computer.....


----------



## maplef49 (May 21, 2004)

I assure you I am not a child who has a parental control placed on my computer. I am simply a computer ignorant 49 yr old woman who needed some help. The advise Cowboy gave me did the trick and I am so thankful this site is here. 

Thank you all,

Maple :up:


----------



## Dagda (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello,

[email protected] Password Changer can easily reset lost password. This is really great tool to use. It saved me before, so give it a try.
http://www.password-changer.com/


----------



## maplef49 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks to all of you for the excellent advice! :up:


----------

